# What's this?



## Mooselips (Jan 4, 2017)

What kind of rock is this?


----------



## Mooselips (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for any help. My dad found this in a field while plowing a long time ago. Didn't know where the best place to post this. Thanks again.


----------



## drtyTshrt (Jan 4, 2017)

Clay. Lots of rock hard clay rocks clayed together.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like a piece of iron ore


----------



## Mooselips (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks, it looks like it has been heated together.


----------

